# 1957 Henry Hoe Mark IV Manual



## evbooth (Oct 7, 2016)

Gentlemen and ladies, I recently picked up a 1957 Ford 1821 Industrial Tractor with the 712 loader package and a Henry Mark IV hoe. I've managed to obtain the owers manuals for the tractor and the loader as well as the parts manual and shop manual for the tractor (the parts manual was the thickest). I however cannot find the manual for the Mark IV hoe. Information online is scant and it sounds like Ford started making their own hoes a few years after my tractor was born and Allis Chalmers bought Henry or Henry bought Allis Chalmers and the rights to the Mark IV. I guess it's possible that the Allis Chalmers Mark IV manuals from the early 60's will be close enough but I haven't been able to peek inside the one's online to make sure it even looks the same. So..... anyone know where I can get the pre-Allis Chalmers "Henry" Mark IV hoe owners manual?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You may have to keep your eye on EBay for any manuals... for a long time! The information on these is scarce as you have said.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Check out this Operators Manual for an Allis Chalmers Mark IV backhoe on ebay: eBay item number: 402016474981


----------



## evbooth (Oct 7, 2016)

HarveyW said:


> Check out this Operators Manual for an Allis Chalmers Mark IV backhoe on ebay: eBay item number: 402016474981


I've seen that one before, in fact it is the only one I've seen. Unlike some of the manual reproductions out there, this seller does not include any photos of the equipment covered by the manual and before I spend any money on a manual I wanted to make sure it at least looked similar to what I have. Your post did provoke me to send a message to that seller asking if they could send me a picture/scan from a page inside the manual showing a picture of the backhoe attachment. Their rating is pretty low so I think the odds that they will answer my request are not in my favor but I'll let you know if they do and what I find. Until then, I was hoping to find one in an archive of one of the tractor forums but I'm not finding a files section here at all. Is there a file section here at Tractor Forum?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Our manuals are in the Resource section.








Tractor Forum


A forum community dedicated to all tractor owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about farming, lawn maintenance, restoration, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.tractorforum.com


----------

